# 6.6: Sattelstütze, Schaltzüge, ISCG?



## elmono (31. Oktober 2007)

3 Fragen zum 6.6:

- Ist die Sattelstütze komplett versenkbar?
- Schaltzüge sind nicht durchgehend in der Hülle verlegbar, oder?
- Gibts eine ISCG Aufnahme?

Danke!

EDIT: Hab gerade ein Bild gefunden, auf dem man sieht, dass eine ISCG Aufnahme fehlt. Kann man problemlos eine Kettenführung mit Innenlagermontage befestigen? Bis zum unteren Umlenkhebel siehts nämlich sehr eng aus.


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Oktober 2007)

schaltzüge wird man wohl nur mit "adaptern" komplett verlegen können´:





ich bin der meinung ne kefü sollte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (31. Oktober 2007)

Jau, danke. Hab mittlerweile auch Bilder von nem 6.6 mit e.13 DRS gefunden. 

Bleibt die Frage nach der Sattelstütze...


----------



## walo (31. Oktober 2007)

mitner truvativ kefü,wirds eng.hab da ganz schön was wegfrässen müssen.......
sattelstütze, sollte nicht über 50cm sein.dann kann man sie versenken ;-)


----------



## Deleted 10349 (7. November 2007)

hallo zusammen,

meine Sattelstütze ist komplett versenkbar (thomson 400mm).
der iscg-adapter von e.13 passt 1A hab gerade eine SRS an mein schätzchen gebaut, das sollte also auch bei dir gehen.

ride on!


----------



## THBiker (14. November 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> 3 Fragen zum 6.6:
> 
> - Ist die Sattelstütze komplett versenkbar?
> - Schaltzüge sind nicht durchgehend in der Hülle verlegbar, oder?
> ...




Zu 1: Ja
Zu 2: leider Nein
Zu 3: ich glaub nur beim 6.6. SS gibts das...aber das weiß ich nicht genau


----------



## TeeWorks (29. November 2007)

@walo: apropos wegfräsen, hab das gleiche scheiss teil und überleg, den oberen teil mit diesem plastikführungsding wegzuschneiden, und nur noch die das runde und die rolle stehen zu lassen... was meinst du? is dann n chainsuck möglich wenn se abspringt? Also ich glaub dass sie da ganz schön springen müsste um über den runden teil drüber zu kommen... *grübel* ...würde halt gewicht sparen und ich würd nich dauernd mit der schlabberjeans dran hängenbleiben 

ach so ja, das eine kugellager in der rolle hat nach einer saison den geist aufgegeben... so ein schrott.

Weiß jemand was die DRS von e13 wiegt?

cheers
Flo


----------



## elmono (29. November 2007)

Das Gewicht der DRS kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber laut Sicklines wiegt die SRS 213g - die DRS dann wohl auch irgendwo in dem Bereich.

36T Supercharger Bash wiegt 204g!


----------



## walo (29. November 2007)

@teeworks
hab die obere führung schon ne ganze zeit lang weg.ebenso ne ne ganze menge von allem ;-)
von der oberen führung hab ich nen kleinen teil,da wo ein kleiner knick nach aussen geht,stehen lassen.der "knick"soll verhindern,das mir die kette vom kleinen nach innen springt.
die führung funktioniert wie vorher............
greetz


----------



## TeeWorks (29. November 2007)

hey cool, was hast noch alles weggeflext? hast zufällig n bilderl?

Dank dir!
Flo


----------



## walo (1. Dezember 2007)

hoffe du erkennst genug.ansonsten.........
man könnte noch ne menge mehr abfräsen...........
gruss bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (1. Dezember 2007)

wuahah... sehr geil, genau so hatte ichs mir vorgestellt,  dank dir vielmals für die bilders!  

Grüße
Flo


----------



## walo (1. Dezember 2007)

grundsätzlich haste halt schon recht.das teil ist nicht wirklich gut.
bei mir funzt zwar das lager noch,jedoch ist die kante,von der führungsrolle,heftig abgenützt.somit lief die kette,auf dem kleinen blatt,schräg auf der rolle(rutscht immer halb runter auf die"führung"vom grossen blatt)verstehste was ich meine?.hab jetzt die rolle durch ne unterlagsscheibe weiter nach aussen positioniert.jedoch ists nur ne frage zeit bis das wieder anfängt.
bei uns in der schweiz gibts ne kleine bude,die k.führungen macht.
"heidy",anfang nächstes jahr bringen die ne 2 fach auf den markt.............


----------



## TeeWorks (3. Dezember 2007)

alright, hab jetzt mal dran rumgesägt und es so wie du abgenommen, anschliessend mit klarem nagellack versiegelt  

Bei mir kann sie noch nciht abrutschen, weil ich innen noch ein 22T fahre (demnächst kommt daaber auch n größeres drauf) d.h. meine is da noch 1A 

...andererseits frag ich mich grad, das defekte kugellager, is das nicht ein garantiefall? darf sowas nach einer saison hinüber sein? ...Ich glaub ich schmeiss denen das mal um die ohren


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (2. Januar 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> alright, hab jetzt mal dran rumgesägt und es so wie du abgenommen, anschliessend mit klarem nagellack versiegelt
> 
> Bei mir kann sie noch nciht abrutschen, weil ich innen noch ein 22T fahre (demnächst kommt daaber auch n größeres drauf) d.h. meine is da noch 1A
> 
> ...andererseits frag ich mich grad, das defekte kugellager, is das nicht ein garantiefall? darf sowas nach einer saison hinüber sein? ...Ich glaub ich schmeiss denen das mal um die ohren



Schau mal auf:
http://www.intensecycles.com/web/faqs.html
unter "How do i service my Bearings"

Die Lager sind mit den Fingern nur kaum, oder gar nit bewegbar...das passt aber so, es ist dort beschrieben.
Ein kleiner Tipp von mir: Neue Lager aufmachen und ein Salzwasserbeständiges Fett hinein, dann kann man auch mit dem HD drübergehen ;-)


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Januar 2008)

hey snigga, sorry dass ich so spät antworte...

...ich hab damals von den lagern im Truvativ Shiftguide gesprochen, nicht von denen in der Schwinge  ...die sind tiptop.

@walo: hab jetzt vom herrn kollegen noch zufällig n neues führungsrad bekommen... hoff das hält länger als ne saison - sonst muss wohl auch ne Heidy oder DRS her. 
Die abgesägte führung funktioniert ansonsten aber bis jetzt wunderbar! super tipp, danke! 

cheers leute
Flo


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (24. Januar 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> hey snigga, sorry dass ich so spät antworte...
> 
> ...ich hab damals von den lagern im Truvativ Shiftguide gesprochen, nicht von denen in der Schwinge  ...die sind tiptop.
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Kleiner Tipp von mir:
Lager aufmachen, altes fett usw. entfernen und ein Seefett (z.b.OKS 403)reingeben.
Das mach ich jetzt auch bei neuen Lagern....da kannst du fast mit der HD drübergehen, ohne dass was passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (24. Januar 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> hey snigga, sorry dass ich so spät antworte...
> 
> @walo: sonst muss wohl auch ne Heidy oder DRS her.
> super tipp, danke!
> ...



bitteschön!
akira ist auch anner schaltbaren dran.
da darf man sicher auch gespannt sein.


grüssle


----------



## walo (27. Januar 2008)

sali zamma,
hab nun im winter,schlamm des öfteren probleme mit meiner schaltung gehabt und dies aufgrund von dreckigen schaltzügen.nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich meine kabelführungen aufbohren soll um somit ne komplette leitung verlegen zu können.
habt ihr ne alternativ idee bevor ichs grobe werkzeug auspacke?


----------



## TeeWorks (27. Januar 2008)

Salü walo,
...nimm die Endhülsen die ich hab, die ham in der Bohrung in der der Zug durchläuft silikon/gummiringe drin, sozusagen als staubabstreifer! ...bis jetzt funsts bei mir... (natürlich kp wie lang noch  )


ansonsten kabelbinder? *grübel... steht halt dann immer etwas weg...
...es gibt ja auch diese metalführungen speziell dafür, um züge an der führung außen anzuschlagen, glaub aber das schaut nit so besonders geil aus.


----------



## walo (27. Januar 2008)

hm,das mit den silikonteilen hatte ich auch im kopf.
mein "problem"ist halt,das man an meiner haustrecke,bei nässe,das velo nach jeder fahrt abspritzen muss bevor man wieder das bähnchen besteigen darf.das kann dann mal locker 10mal passieren.ich dachte mir halt,das da wo schlecht was rein kommt,kommts auch wieder schlecht raus............
das heist,das ich rücksichtsvoll abspritzen muss und da überleg ich mir halt, ob ich nicht lieber nen komplettangriff starten soll und nägel mit köpfen machen.

was glaubt ihr,können die mir blöd kommen, von wegen garantieverlust,da ich den rahmen verändert habe?
müsst ja klar sein,dass das nichts mitner stabilitätsbeeindrächtigung zu tun hat!?


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Januar 2008)

ich glaub du fragst am besten mal bei MS-Racing an, kost ja nix und bist auf der sicheren Seite...

...ansonsten kommts drauf an, obs dir das wert is. Geht das ohne größere Lackschäden? Am Hinterbau kann ichs mir ja noch vorstellen... aber am oberrohr? uuiui... gibt doch ne mords sauerei 

...würds eher mal mit solchen dichtringhülsen versuchen........ 

gute nacht
Flo, der wiedermal nit schlafen kann


----------



## walo (28. Januar 2008)

lack is bei mir sowieso nicht.

yoga!


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Januar 2008)

naja ich weiß, works kann aber auch verkratzen wenn du mim bohrer dann rumsägst ;D


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (29. Februar 2008)

Kann mir jemand eventuell sagen welches maß die Stattelstütze vom Intense 6.6 hat ?


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (29. Februar 2008)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eventuell sagen welches maß die Stattelstütze vom Intense 6.6 hat ?



31,6


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (1. März 2008)

Snigga_nr1 schrieb:


> 31,6



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (4. April 2008)

Ich stell die Frage einfach mal hier:

Welche Kettenlinie stellt ihr bei einem 6.6 mit 3 Kettenblättern ein? Ich hab mir eine RF Atlas mit X-Type Lager zugelegt und weiß nioch nicht genau was ich einstelle! 

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand das korrkte Maß?

Danke


----------

